# Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?



## xbxmxnn (3. Mai 2010)

Hallihallo,

wo sind denn die ganzen Brandungsprofis? Wer es (angeblich) schafft, seine Würmer gegen den Wind auf 150 Meter zu bringen, sollte doch hiermit auch keine Probleme haben, oder?



Wie ich aus (sehr) sicherer Quelle gehört habe, gab es bislang keinen einzigen Interessenten; was'n da los? |wavey:


----------



## uga (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*

ich hör nix


----------



## porscher (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*

mit gutem gerät sind 200 meter kein thema


----------



## Norbi (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*

Sind alles DMV/DAV-werfer!


----------



## andy72 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*



> mit gutem gerät sind 200 meter kein thema



angeber


----------



## xbxmxnn (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*

@ Norbi: Kann nicht sein; es gibt gerade mal eine Handvoll an Wettkampfschmeißern, die bei den Veranstaltungen des DMV teilnehmen, der Rest sind vielleicht Angler, die auch im DMV sind, und die dürfen sich gerne daran versuchen.

@ porscher: 200 Meter sind deutlich weiter, als so mancher denkt - aber wenn es so einfach ist, warum zeigt es dann niemand?


----------



## Norbi (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*

Moin Abumann!
Ich meinte gelesen zuhaben das Mitglieder des DMV/DAV ausgeschlossen sind ?

Sicherlich gibt es auch gute Werfer die weder im Verein noch Verband unterwegs sind.
Aber 200m ????


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> 200m halte ich für den "Ottonormalangler" für vollkommen unrealistisch....




#6

Auf jeden Fall.

Mit fangfähiger Montage nicht zu machen.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## xbxmxnn (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*

Ich selbst bin auch der Meinung, mit Montage sind 200 Meter ausgeschlossen; aber vielleicht gibt es ja einen 'Überwerfer' irgendwo. 

Und nein, es sind nur die DMV-Distanzwerfer ausgeschlossen, natürlich nicht DMV-Mitglieder an sich; dafür muss auch nicht unbedingt mit einer Montage geworfen werden, Rute, Rolle, Schnur und am besten irgendwas hintendran, um auf Weite zu kommen, reicht. Wie halt beim DMV-Distanzwerfen, aber ohne das Gros der Auflagen.


----------



## sunny (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*



porscher schrieb:


> mit gutem gerät sind 200 meter kein thema



Immer wieder diese "Wahnvorstellungen" .

Ich habe bisher noch nicht mal jemanden gesehen, der über 100m mit Montage wirft. Auf Fehrmarn/Miramar wollte mir mal jemand weißmachen, dass er die immer wirft. 

Mein Kumpel, der das erste mal mit war, hat sich vor "Panik" garnicht getraut zu werfen. Ich sagte nur zu ihm, warte mal ab. Und was ist passiert, die Montage ist kurz hinter der Buhne in die Ostsee eingeschlagen |uhoh:. Ich hab gedacht, ich schmeiß mich weg .

Laut dem Typen waren das mindestens 100m . Ja nee, iss klar. 

Diese Behauptung hat er auch nur so lange aufrecht erhalten habe, bis ich geworfen habe. Es war für ihn völlig unbegreiflich, wie man so weit werfen kann. Und ich habe da gerade mal 80m weit geworfen, was ich dem Burschen dann auch aufgrund der gefärbten Schnur gezeigt habe. 

Also, ich glaube, das Auge spielt einem ganz schöne Streiche, wenn es darum geht die Wurfweite abzuschätzen.


----------



## xbxmxnn (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*

Hi Sunny,

jap, kenne ich nur zu gut; die Augen spielen Streiche, die bunten Schnüre, auch die Aussagen einiger 'Profis', die ihre Fische immer auf 160 Meter fangen... und nur allzu selten bekommt man solche Cracks dann dazu bewegt, ihr Können mal auf der Wiese unter Beweis zu stellen, denn nur dort kann man auch exakt nachmessen. Dafür ist es auf der Wiese wesentlich einfacher, seine Technik zu verbessern.
Ich denke, es gibt sogar nicht sehr viele, die mit Montage hundert Meter werfen können, 60 bis an die 100 sind da realistischer, denke ich, nur unter idealen Bedingungen, Rückenwind, fester Stand etc. auch mal mehr.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*

"Mit Montage"? Mal eine Frage von einem der vom Brandungsangeln null Ahnung hat (also von mir): Wie sieht eine Montage von der hier gesprochen wird?

Und was das Thema Wurfweite angeht: 200m halte ich für "normale Angler" (also welche die sich nicht auf Casting spezialisiert haben) für nicht erreichbar. Aber 100m? Sorry, aber (gemessene) 100m werfe ich mit meiner Karpfenrute und (ebenfalls gemessene) 70m sind mit eine Black-Cat Joy Stick, 30lbs PowerPro auf einer 55er Salina und einem schweren Blinker von Blinker-Jörg auch kein Thema.


----------



## sunny (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*



Abumann schrieb:


> Ich denke, es gibt sogar nicht sehr viele, die mit Montage hundert Meter werfen können, 60 bis an die 100 sind da realistischer, denke ich, nur unter idealen Bedingungen, Rückenwind, fester Stand etc. auch mal mehr.



So und nich anners sieht das aus #6 .  


@Christain36
Montage:
1,20m langes Vorfach, Doppelhakenmontage (also zwei Haken versetzt übereinander), an jedem Haken zwei fette Wattwürmer, 150 gr. Blei, Rute Wurfgewicht 250 gr. . Jetzt ne Windstärke 5 von vorne und nichts ist mehr mit 100m. Bei mir noch nicht mal mehr 80m. 

Wenn es dann noch dunkel wird, geht meine Wurfweite noch weiter zurück, weil mir mangels Übung die Vertiefung des Bewegungsablaufes fehlt.


----------



## Palerado (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*

Hundert Meter sind sicherlich für viele zu erreichen.
Ich glaube meine (nachgemessene) Bestleistung waren mal 125m auf der Wiese (ohne Montage).

Aber 200... Nicht wirklich


----------



## sunny (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*

Mit Sicherheit gibt es genug Leute, die das ohne Prob schaffen. Aber alle die ich bisher getroffen habe, die dies von sich behaupteten, stellten sich im Nachhinein als "Schaumschläger" raus. Es ist für mich auch aberhaupt nicht nachvollziehbar, warum man in Bezug auf die Wurfweite so auf'n Putz hauen muss #c.

Ich bin mit meinen 60-80m bisher gut klar gekommen und fange meine Fische. Da muss ich nicht 20 oder was weiß ich wieviel m zudichten.


----------



## FalkenFisch (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*

Auf der Wiese gemessen mit einem Doppelhakenbrandungsvorfach mit Perlen und Gummitwistern auf den Haken (als Wattwurmdouble), 175g Blei, 30er geflochtener Schlagschnur und ca.3- 4bft. links von der Seite war bei mir mit ca. 115 Metern Schluß.

Ich glaube, auch echte Wurfspezialisten hätten mit einer solchen, realistischen Montage ihre Probleme, die 200Meter Marke zu knacken.

Interessant fände ich noch mal den gemessenen Unterschied zwischen "hell" und "dunkel". Gefühlt fehlen mir da dann doch noch einige Meterchen bis zur 100Meter Marke


----------



## sunny (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*

@Falkenfisch
Saubere Leistung #6.


Also das jemand mit Montage über 200m wirft, halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## heini mück (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*

naja kaum einer der so genannten brandungsprofis sprechen von wurfweiten von über 100 bei windstärke 5.
im buch von udo schröter (brandungsangeln) wird geschrieben das so 120 - 130 m geworfen wird aber nicht bei welchem wind und dann finde ich es durchaus realistisch den bei rückenwind und 1 hakenmontage geht es auch etwas weiter.


----------



## sunny (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*

Na ja, mit Rückenwind schaffe ich bestimmt auch 100m oder vielleicht sogar mehr |rolleyes. Das hat aber für mich nichts mit Brandungsangeln zu tun, da muss der Wind von vorne kommen. Dat muss brennen im Gesicht |supergri.


----------



## heini mück (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*

es ändert aber nichts daran, das keiner von den profis sagt sie werfen 150 m.
diese aussage stimmt einfach nicht.


----------



## Losthighway (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*

Man könnte ja ein Katapult bauen wo man die Rute einspannt, 200 Meter, wie lächerlich ist das denn.. dann müsste ich ja am See unten auf dem Bilder einmal quer rüberwerfen können um die Anderen gegenüber am Kopf zu treffen :c|wavey:


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*

Fische auch schon einige Jahre in der Brandung bei unterschiedlichen Witterungslagen,............aber..........wirkliche
100 mtr. Wurfweite mit Montage incl. Köder, habe ich sehr selten geschaft.

Konte das mal messen mit Boot und dort an dem Angelplatz
waren es gute 80 mtr.

Ja Ja die Sprach spezialisten über 150 mtr. kenne ich auch.

Sitzt du dann neben diesen Muskelprotzen mit Werferarmen wie Katapulte kommen diese Jungs auch nicht weiter raus.#q

Dann heisst mit einem male , habe gehört heute beissen sie weiter vorne.|director:


----------



## SurfCastingMaster (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*

Also 140 - 150 mtr. Wurfweiten erziele ich ohne Probleme, muss aber dazu Sagen das ich mich schon von Kindheit an mit das Brandungs Angeln Beschäftigt habe. Habe Jahre Lang am Mittelmeer gelebt, geangelt und fast Jeden Tag dort Gefischt. 

Es kommt auch drauf an wie oft man in der Brandung Angelt und mit was für Geräte, am Anfang habe ich auch nur 50-60 mtr. weit geworfen. Jetzt mit den ganzen Wurfmaschinen und der Erfahrung schaffe ich so um die 150 mtr ohne Probleme. Mache auch Kraftraining und das kommt mir zugute, Technik ist zwar entscheidender aber Kraft hilft auch.

Aber es ist wirklich nicht so leicht mit den 200 mtr da 50 mtr mehr oder weniger dann nochmal ein großer Unterschied sind. Ich denke da gibt es wohl nur eine Hand voll Werfer die das Schaffen können.



Gruß Dennis


----------



## Klaus S. (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*

Und es gibt sie doch..... :q

Ich selbst werfe auch ab und zu mal auf der Wiese und kann euch sagen das es enorme Unterschiede gibt ob man mit Geflecht oder mit Monofiler wirft. Mit monofiler Schnur werfe ich ca. 30m (Keule 30er -auf 57er) weniger als mit geflochtener Schnur (15 er Fireline mit geflochtener Schlagschnur). 
"Normale" Würfe gingen mit der Fireline immer über 150m JEDOCH mit Holsteinvorfach und an jeden Haken 1 Twister nur noch um die 110m- 120m. In der Branung sind es meist noch weniger (liegt wohl am weniger festen Stand). Mit monofiler Schnur kam ich "nur" auf max. 132m ohne Gedöns sondern nur mit 175er Blei.

Es liegt nicht nur am Wind sondern auch viel am Gewicht vom Blei und Form vom Blei wie weit man wirft. Wer in der Brandung über 120m wirft gehört schon zu den guten Werfern und davon gibt es nicht so viele. Aber es gibt sie... es gibt auch welche die 150m in der Brandung schaffen. Natürlich nicht bei ner 6 von Vorne aber bei Ententeich schaffen sie das locker. Gerade die die mit Geflecht werfen schaffen die Meter... 

Es kommt aber nicht immer auf die Weite an um an den Fisch zu kommen :q

Kenne einige gute Werfer die aber schlechte Angler sind.

Gibt Angler die werfen aus, legen sich dann am Strand und fangen am Meisten von allen. War gerade wieder am WE beim Hart-Brandungscup so. Der "Liegende" (viele werden ihn kennen (hier unter a.bu)) hat den Cup mit 22 maßigen Fischen locker nach Hause geholt. Er wirft zwar ganz gut aber fischt auch nur mit monofiler Schnur und wirft somit auch keine 200m in der Brandung. Wozu auch? Manchmal ist es zwar nicht schlecht wenn man weiter werfen kann aber oftmals wird der Fisch ganz einfach überworfen.


----------



## heini mück (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*

@ Klaus S.
good Posting.#6

genau so ist es und A.BU (auch kein anderer von den DMV Anglern)würde auch nicht behaupten das er 150 m gegen Windsärke 5 wirft.


----------



## Norbi (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*

Sunny,es muß DRÜCKEN im Gesicht:q


----------



## sunny (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*

Jetzt wo du es sagst .... :q.


----------



## xbxmxnn (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*

Ist ja alles richtig, aber:

- Oh doch, es gab (und gibt) so einige auch unter den Wettkampfanglern, die sogar in Angelzeitschriften geschrieben haben, dass man notfalls seine Fische auch mal bei 160 Metern fangen muss, einige dieser Zeitschriften hab ich sogar noch da.

- Das ist aber weniger der Punkt; viel putziger sind diejenigen Angler, die stets meinen, 200 Meter, am besten wirklich mit Köder, sind kein Problem, und wer meint, diese Angler gibt es nicht, hat nicht aufgepasst.

- ich wiederhole mich gerne: Klar überwirft man oft die Fische; aber wer nicht werfen kann, hat nicht die Möglichkeit, weiter draußen zu fischen, wenn es sein muss, anders herum schon, denn wer weit schmeißen kann, kann auch vor seine Füße werfen.

- und auch nicht zum ersten Mal mein Bericht von der Schmeißwiese: Wir haben einem, der ständig zwischen 210 und 220 metern warf, ein Vorfach angebunden mit zwei geclippten Seitenarmen, Twistern statt Wattis, und los - auf der Wiese, mit Rückenwind, warf er plötzlich nur noch gute 140 Meter! Jetzt mal nur als ungefähre Rechnung: Wenn einer 175 Meter auf der Wiese schafft, ohne Montage und bei Rückenwind (was eine durchaus sehr gute Leistung ist, man vergleiche dazu einfach mal die Resultate der Stationärrollenwerfer bei den Deutschen Meisterschaften des DMV der letzten Jahre), und dann plötzlich eine Montage dran hat, schafft er nach meiner Einschätzung allerhöchstens noch 125; dann kommt der Wind plötzlich nicht mehr von hinten, seien wir gnädig und geben eine schlappe 2 von vorne, und wir sind bei nur noch 110 Metern; und dann ist es kalt, der Angler trägt keinen Sportanzug, sondern eine dicke Jacke, und er hat nicht mehr den festen Stand wie auf der Wiese, dann sind 100 Meter schon beinahe ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit, meint Ihr nicht?

- Und vorerst zuletzt: Ich hab mal in England nachgefragt; dort werfen die Wettkampfwerfer mittlerweile deutlich über 250 Meter, mehrere über 260 und einige über 270, und keiner meint, es sei möglich, mit Montage über 200 zu werfen. Und wenn die das schon meinen...

Ich selbst behaupte übrigens, unter Brandungsbedingungen schafft es hierzulande niemand, auch nur die 175 anzukratzen; gar niemand.


----------



## FelixSch (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*

Klar, wenn du die Augen nicht mehr aufbekommst, der Wind dir die Würmer aus der Dose rauspustet, die Mütze vom Kopp reißt, dann ist Brandungswetter... Dann saust die Schnur von der Rolle wie irre und das Blei pumpst dir vor die Füße, 180 m Schnur fliegen im hohen Bogen hinter dir auf den Deich... Da kann keiner mehr wirklich weit werfen.
Erfahrungsgemäß ist aber der Fisch auch gerade dann nah am Ufer und sammelt sich in der aufgewühlten Brandungszone die Nahrung ein.
Also, muss ich unter den Umständen 150 m werfen...? Erfahrungsgemäß nicht wirklich.
Weite brauche ich bei Ententeich, wenn sich die Fische zurückziehen und es sich auf den Sandbänken gut gehen lassen oder sich dahinter im Tang verstecken. Dann brauche ich definierte Wurfweiten. Dann muss ich wissen, wohin ich mein Blei bringen muss und wie weit. Bei Hammersturm... nicht so wichtig, da sind sie überall und sind sowieso nicht ortstreu.


----------



## Norbi (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*

@Abumann,dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen#6


----------



## sunny (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*

Abumann, du hast das fein auf den Punkt gebracht #6.


----------



## Eisbär14 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*

Nett geschrieben,
wir haben unsere Testweiten mal auf der Wiese probiert und sind ohne Montage bei Rückenwind auf max 160m gekommen mit Montage war bei 130m Sense. Bin kein schlechter Werfer aber wer 200m mit dem ganzen Gedöns dran wirft ist ein Schnacker.


----------



## Reppi (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*

Ich versuche das gerade mal in Relation zu bringen, wenn ich beim Feedern das Ding mit nem 80gr. Korb Richtung 100m schleuder....|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|rolleyes


----------



## Eisbär14 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*

Ich denke mal das beim Feedern die ganze Aktion etwa so ausschaut das es dem werfen mit der Brandungsrute ohne Montage entspricht,und auch das sich das Material sich doch grundlegend unterscheidet.
100m mit nem Futterkorb gegen den Wind bei 4Bft ? Kann ich nicht wirklich glauben....#d


----------



## xbxmxnn (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*

Eigentlich sind wir uns ja alle einig - Würfe um die 150 Meter sind höchstens bei idealen Wurfbedingungen möglich (was nicht unbedingt die idealen Brandungsbedingungen sein müssen), wer weit werfen kann, kann variabler fischen... werfen ist des Brandungsanglers gut Freund (und des Feeder-, Karpfen- und was es sonst noch so gibt -anglers).

Da frage ich mich, warum so viele Angler so wenig Zeit dafür aufbringen, ihre Wurftechnik zu verbessern.

Ich schreibe es mal bewusst provokativ: Ich glaube, mit den High-End-Brandungsruten aus Japanasien kauft man sich hierzulande Weite, wenn man keine Technik hat; aber ohne die richtige Technik ist auch da schnell Schluss; das wird deutlich z.B. daran, dass selbst die härteste Brandungsrute in Japan mit einem Wurfgewicht von nur 150 Gramm angegeben wird, hier aber utopische Wurfgewichte von 250 Gramm und mehr angegeben werden - wer mal Japaner in Werfaction gesehen hat (ich schaue mal, ob ich einen youtube-Link o.ä. finde), sieht, was die da rausholen, das ist nicht nur eine andere Liga, sondern ein ganz anderes Spiel!
Anders herum sehe ich, dass z.B. ein Jan Hinz, unser deutscher Rekordwerfer mit über 255 Metern, mit einer Silstar-Brandungsrute für 50,-€ weiter wirft als die meisten Brandungsangler mit einer Shimano Aero Technium für 350,-€ (alles nur Beispiele; ihr wisst, was ich meine), nur weil er halt eine tolle Technik hat.

Wäre es nicht also für viele viele Angler sinnvoll, einfach mal auf der Wiese zu üben oder sogar Leute zu fragen, die deutlich weiter werfen - in diesem Fall also z.B. Wettkampfwerfer, die regelmäßig und deutlich über 200 Meter werfen?

Heißt es doch sogar schon in der Sesamstrasse 'Wer nicht fragt bleibt dumm' |bigeyes


----------



## sunny (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*



Abumann schrieb:


> Da frage ich mich, warum so viele Angler so wenig Zeit dafür aufbringen, ihre Wurftechnik zu verbessern.
> 
> Wäre es nicht also für viele viele Angler sinnvoll, einfach mal auf der Wiese zu üben oder sogar Leute zu fragen, die deutlich weiter werfen - in diesem Fall also z.B. Wettkampfwerfer, die regelmäßig und deutlich über 200 Meter werfen?



Wenn ich wie du an der Küsten wohnen würde und die Möglichkeit hätte oft in die Brandung zu gehen, würde ich bestimmt üben bzw. mir von den Weitwerfern Tipps einholen.

Da ich aber max. 2-3 Tage im Jahr (eher weniger) überhaupt dazu komme, gebe ich mich mit meinen bescheidenen Mitteln  zufrieden.


----------



## xbxmxnn (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*

Stimmt, Sunny, leuchtet ein - wobei man ja das eine mit dme anderen verbinden könnte.

Aber welches Argument haben die anderen, die jahrein, jahraus nicht weiter kommen?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*

Angst richtig aufzuziehen (so zumindest einige Spezialisten die hier rumwerfen).


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*

@Christian

Is klar, schon Mal in der Brandung geangelt?

edit. Sorry, grad erst deinen post weiter hinten gelesen!


----------



## sunny (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*

Da fällt mir noch was ein, was mich (wahrscheinlich auch mangels Übung) darin hindert weiter zu kommen. Die "Angst" mein Gerät voll durchzuziehen, also die Rute richtig zu belasten.

Ich weiß zwar vom Kopf her, dass die Ruten für solche Belastungen ausgelegt sind, aber mein Körper will das nicht so recht umsetzen #c.


----------



## Franky (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*

Sorry für OT, aber ich kann gerade nicht anders...



			
				Olaf schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß zwar vom Kopf her, dass die Ruten für solche Belastungen ausgelegt sind, aber mein Körper will das nicht so recht umsetzen



Wenn, also nur wenn, ich es so richtig drauf anlegen würde, Boardsau des Jahres zu werden, würde ich ja dazu was schreiben, aber das lasse ich lieber.... :q:q:q *uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuundwechrenn*

*nochmalwiederzurückkomm*
Mit meinem bescheidenen Brandungsequipment bin ich froh, wenn das Blei irgendwo bei 80 m mit Montage in die Ostsee plumpst! Was anderes maße ich mir gar nicht an zu behaupten... 100 m ohne alles auf dem Sportplatz sind aber drin, aber danach ist sense!!!!
*jetzaberschnellwech* :q


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*

@Sunny
Das liegt an den teilweise doch recht massiven Bleigewichten. Als ich mit dem Brandungsangeln begann, hab' ich mich auch nicht getraut, 150+ voll durchzuziehen. Nimm dir doch spaßenshalber mal die Zeit und tüddel 'n leichtes Blei von vielleicht 80-100g an und arbeite dich mal auf 'ner Wiese oder tagsüber am Strand langsam hoch.


----------



## sunny (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*

@Franky
Feigling :q:q


@Sten Hagelvoll
Da wird was dran sein #6. Gefühlt werfe ich mit 125 gr. weiter als mit 150 gr.. Je schwerer das Blei wird desto "gehemmter" werfe ich.


----------



## a.bu (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*

Hallo,

die Frage warum sich ein Großteil der DMV Angler nicht auf dem Sportplatz sehen läßt ist ganz einfach. Weil auf Veranstaltungen in Deutschland nur der Überkopfwurf zugelassen ist...und das ist auch gut so. Selbst dem geübtesten Caster kann ein Schleuderwurf misslingen,ich selber habe einen Bleieinschlag 1Meter neben mir nach einem Misslungenen Schleuderwurf erlebt, das war nicht lustig. Ich finde die Wurfleistungen der Caster sehr beeindruckend und weiß mit meinem Wurfstiel selbst gegen den schlechtesten Wettkampfcaster keine Chance hätte. Auf der anderen Seite fällt mir ausser Horst Engelland kein Caster ein der in den letzten Jahren beim Wettkampfangeln eine Rolle gespielt hat. Ich persönlich versuche meine Wurfweite durch den Einsatz neuer Materialien stets zu verbessern,0,225 Keulenschnur der neuesten Generation braucht den Vergleich mit 0,28 Standartkeulen nicht mehr zu scheuen,allein das bringt locker10-12m. Wenn der Meeresboden es erlaubt und keine Schnurstärken vorgeschrieben sind setze ich sogar 0,18er Mono ein und habe keine Bedenken damit einen 60er Dorsch zu landen. Für diese Schnüre habe ich mir Rollenspulen aus Vollteflon anfertigen lassen und natürlich die Lowrider Beringung meiner Ruten gegen Standartberingung ausgetauscht. Wirft man mit diesem Gerät so hat man das Gefühl die Schnur ist beim Wurf abgerissen,ist sie aber nicht.Wenn man jetzt noch etwas dezent mit den Lockperlen umgeht und seine Wattwürmer vor dem Angeln etwa 15-20Stunden trocken legt, dann wirft man mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit bei einiger Übung über 100Meter. Das fängige Holsteinvorfach fliegt aufgrund seiner schlechten Aerodynamik mit am schlechtesten und trotzdem denke ich es bei ruhigem Wetter auf 130m werfen zu können.Ein Weitwurfvorfach mit geclipten Haken direkt hinter dem Blei fliegt dann entsprechend weiter. Ich persönlich denke das die besten Werfer (dazu zähle ich mich nicht) bei optimalen Bedingungen mit dem Überkopfwurf, Einhakenmontage und dünner Schnur auch mal einen 170Meter Wurf erreichen können,dafür verhungert ein Wurf bei einen 6er Wind aus NordOst auch mal bei 80 oder 90 Metern. Ob es aufgrund besserer Materialien irgenwann mal weiter geht werden die Jahre zeigen. 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Eisbär14 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*

@sunny
Das mit dem "gehemmten" werfen liegt meiner Meinung daran das du Angst hast du könntest deine Rute zerlegen ,da der Kraftaufwand höher ist um die Montage auf Weite zu bringen.
Wenn du dich traust das Gewicht mit der ensprechenden Übung voll durchzuziehen,Fingerschutz nicht vergessen, bekommst du auch eine richtig gute Weite hin, du musst einzig und allein auf deine Rute vertrauen und damit volle Kanne durchziehen.
Das Material ist eigentlich so ausgelegt das es diesen Schwung aushält.


----------



## sunny (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*

Das wollte ich zum Ausdruck bringen. Ich weiß, das die Ruten für solche Belastungen ausgelegt sind, trau mich aber nicht, dass umzusetzen. Da fehlt mir eben die Übung, das Vertrauen in meine Ruten oder nen Schlag auf den Hinterkopf, um "hirnbefreit" zu werfen .


----------



## teilzeitgott (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*

moin moin
ich bin eigentlich karpfenangler, aber son 3-4 mal im jahr reizt mich das brandungsangeln einfach total.
dann packe ich meine ruten ein und renne an den strand und werfe was das zeug hällt 
ich bin es gewohnt meine ruten ausreichend zu belasten 
und von daher ziehe ich auch beim brandungsangeln volle kanne durch.
wobei ich sagen muß, das geflochtene schnur auf meinen rollen ist und ich versuche mit sowenig blei wie möglich zu angeln.
eigentlich reichen mir maximal 150g aus, damit komme ich dann auch locker über 100 meter.
wir haben mal aus spaß einen wettbewerb gemacht.
ein kumpel von mir hat mit 150 und 200 g geworfen und ich mit 80 und 100g, beides mit der gleichen rute und rolle.
jedesmal konnte ich weiter werfen als mein kumpel .
leider reichen ja 80 g sehr , sehr , sehr selten in der brandung.
aber egal wie schwer, ich belaste mein ding volles rohr ohne rücksicht auf verluste, wenn der knüppel das nicht aushällt, dann hätte er keine rute werden dürfen 
aber 200 meter werfen ?????
hmm, also mit 2 ruten nacheinander ja, sonst nein.
bei den ganzen " wurfwundern" die es hier immer im board gibt müßten sich doch sehr , sehr viele finden lassen die das locker schaffen.... na ja, mit dem mund werfen einige ja soweit, aber selten mit der hungerpeitsche


----------



## vermesser (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> aber egal wie schwer, ich belaste mein ding volles rohr ohne rücksicht auf verluste, wenn der knüppel das nicht aushällt, dann hätte er keine rute werden dürfen



Tatüütatatatüütataa


----------



## teilzeitgott (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*

|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden öhhmm, also so war das dann auch nicht gemeint 
meine rute belaste ich dann doch nicht volles rohr... ich möchte ja noch länger freunde an " meiner" rute haben


----------



## xbxmxnn (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*

Gottchen, treiben sich hier vele Ferkel rum... 

@ Andreas (a.bu) und alle: Ja, stimmt, und wenn einer mitreden kann, dann sicher Du; aber Du bist ja genau genommen das andere Extrem, hast Du doch sicher einiges an Zeit und auch Geld investiert, um mit ausgeklügeltem Gerät ein paar Meter herauszuholen, wie Du ja selbst schreibst - und Du unterstreichst ja, dass im Prinzip ohne Wurftechnik geworfen wird (naja, nicht wirklich, aber ohne die Ruten mit Technik aufzuladen, sondern höchstens mit Kraft), weil der DMV den Überkopfwurf vorschreibt. 

Spätestens, wenn der hierzulande erfolgreiche Wettkampfangler dann an internationalen Meisterschaften teilnimmt, wird es sehr sinnvoll, vielleicht doch mal irgendwie anders werfen zu können - wobei beides zu können von Vorteil ist, wenn es auf italienische Kleinfische geht, sind 18er Schnur und 'vorsichtige' Würfe durchaus von Vorteil, wenn es mit einer halben Makrele auf Distanz geht, weil irgendwelche Rochen rumschwimmen (oder der Dorsch vor Kühlungsborn weit draußen steht), kann ein anderer Wurfstil schon hilfreich sein.

Der nicht-wettkampfangelnde Angler kann durchaus entscheiden, wie er werfen möchte, solange er vorsichtig ist - ich selbst habe für mich entschieden, eine 70er Schlagschnur zu nehmen, und kann am Strand voll durchziehen, ohne dass was passiert, nimmt man die günstigen Keulenschnüre mit 57er Schlagschnur, garantiere ich selbst bei 120 Gramm für nichts mehr. Fakt ist aber, dass gerade Freizeitangler (hier gemeint im Gegensatz zu Wettkampfanglern) Geld sparen könnten und dennoch an Wurfweite profitieren von einer sauberen Wurftechnik, für die man keine 400-Euro-Ruten braucht, um auf Weite zu kommen. Denn ehrlich gesagt, wenn ein seit Jahren erfolgreicher Brandungsangler bei Idealbedingungen wirklich auf 170 Meter kommt (worüber wir nochmal reden müssten!), weil er einerseits Gerät hat für mehrere tausend Euronen, die leicht zusammenkommen, andererseits das optimal zu nutzen weiß, heisst das auch, dass die meisten Brandungsangler von den Weiten mangels Gerät und Erfahrung nur träumen können.

Ach ja, Veit Nagorsen ist recht erfolgreich in der Brandungsangelei, und ein vorzüglicher Werfer!

Und: stimmt, wenn eine Brandungsrute einen Wurf nicht aushält (und vorher nicht beschädigt war), soll sie gefälligst dahin zurück, wo sie herkommt, und ein guter Händler sollte der Firma das auch klar machen - was die meisten meiner Erfahrung nach auch machen. Also: Nicht zögern, durchziehen.


----------



## dorschman (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*

das sich die wurfweite nur ueber die technik definiert 
ueber diese bruecke gehe ich noch nicht. Irgendwie 
hat das ganze doch auch was mit kraft zu tuen.
oder waer dieser dicke Belgier auch Weltmeister wenn 
er 68 kg wiegen wuerde ??

Der Caster legt seine ganze Konzentration in 3 - 4
oder auch ein paar mehr wuerfe die er auf einer veranstaltung macht. 

waehrend der Brandungsangler darauf bedacht 
ist ueber einen längeren Zeitraum eine konstante 
Weite zu erzielen 

wenn man davon ausgeht das alle 10 min der koeder 
gewechselt wird, so sind das bei einer 5 stuendigen
veranstaltung immerhin ueber 60 Wuerfe ! 

Der eine wirft um weit zu werfen 
Der andere wirft um Fische zu fangen


----------



## a.bu (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*

@Dirk,

jo stimmt, den Veit habe ich vergessen. Was die Angelei im Ausland angeht hatte ich eher Probleme damit vor den Füßen zu angeln und Vorfächer mit 10er Haken zu binden,als mit der Wurfweite übrigens galt das mit dem extrem kurzen Fischen auch an der englichen Kanalküste. Die Dorsche vor Kühlungsborn standen im letzten Jahr nicht weit draussen, die waren nur dünn gesäht und bei zum teil 70% Nichtfängern war es ziehmlich leicht an den Fischen vorbei zu werfenausserdem schlug das Pendel zwei Wochen später ja wieder mehr als deutlich in richtung Norden aus.:vik:
Aber sei es drum, bei der nächsten Veranstaltung auf dem Norder komme ich mit meinem Gerät und Jigbestückten Vorfächern vorbei und sehen dann wo der Kram hinfliegt. Sollte ich mit der Einhakenmontage die 160m erreichen, kostet das der Castingsparte allerdings eine Flasche Havanna Club...ist das ein Wort ?

Viele Grüße Andreas


----------



## xbxmxnn (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*

Hallo Andreas,

eigentlich dachte ich ja eh, Du wärest einer, der das wirklich schaffen könnte; aber trotzdem: klar, ist ein Wort, der Deal gilt! Die nächsten Termine auf dem Norder sind Samstag, 29. Mai, sowie Sonntag, 13.06.! Und der Havanna Club steht bereit, ich würd mich freuen,wenn Du das schaffst!

Und klar hast Du ja recht, dass es nicht einfach ist, 'kurz' zu angeln, aber bisweilen sehr wichtig und erfolgreich; aber ich bleibe dabei, wenn es mal vorkommt, dass der Fisch kurz hinter dem Horizont steht, bist Du aufgeschmissen, wenn Du nicht werfen kannst - dabei ist erstmal egal, ob Du es durch das Gerät oder durch die Technik hinbekommst, wer an den Fisch kommt, fängt - und gewinnt.


----------



## a.bu (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*

Hallo Dirk,

prima freu mich drauf,ist ja fast vor meiner Haustür.


Gruß Andreas


----------



## Ayla (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*

Bei dem Wort 150m fällt mir nur eins ein :mein Arbeitskollege !
Kurze beschreibung von ihm ,
- 2-3 mal im Jahr zum Brandungsangeln
- Plünngeschirr
- hat nicht mal Schlagschnur davor ,oder Keule 

Alles klar ??|uhoh:

 Vor ca.4 Monaten sagt er : Ich werfe 150 m.
  Bin dann zurück an meinen Arbeitsplatz .|uhoh:

  Entweder man kann es oder man soll die Schnau.
halten .So ein Angeber ! Bin dann wieder hin zu ihm .
Wir machen keine Wette ! Bring die Rute mit .Wenn du
150 m wirfst lege ich die sofort 100€ auf den Tisch .
Hab nie wieder was von ihm gehört . Hab das Geld immer noch .Hat er zuviel Geld???

Ayla|wavey:


----------



## heini mück (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*

@Abumann
Ich bin der meinung du soltest hier öffentlich schreiben, das du alle Einladen möchtest zum Distanzwerfen und nicht um den heissen Brei herumreden.


----------



## Camouflage (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*

hey, 
hier mal ein video was die technik beim überkopfwurf ganz gut beschreibt,....
ist zwar auf englisch, aber recht gut zu verstehen,...
ist neben technik,schnur und montage nicht der optimale abstand zwischen den griffpunkten für optimale weiten ausschlaggebend?
ich wage mal die behauptung das bei rechtshändern der linke arm die weite bringt,....  
hab früher meinen azubis immer gesagt:
"groß ist des gärtners kraft, wenn er sich nen hebel schafft!"
:q
liebe grüße,
nils

PS:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zA2iH7IXa4I&feature=related


----------



## Andy1608 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*

Moin moin @ All

Der Film ist nicht schlecht und der Wurf wurde gut beschrieben,aber ich würde ihn zum B.Angeln nicht dem Schulterwurf vorziehen.
Da ich ehr der Angler bin der bei Wind 5 und stärker angelt . (Auflandig)
Ich habe mich an den Schulterwurf so gewöhnt und bekomme die Rute auch sehr gut damit aufgeladen,selbst 250gr und mehr lassen sich gut händeln beim wurf.
Die Wurfweiten liegen von 0-160 meter mit Montage und der Wurm kommt auch noch am Haken an.
Ich gehe wenn Seson ist gute zwei mal in der Woche zum B.Angeln.
Das heißt : Wer viel übt mit Technik und Kraft der kommt schon auf weite beim normalen Angeln.


----------



## xbxmxnn (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*

@ heini mück: Das Einladen habe ich in diversen Posts schon reichlich getan, hilft eh nichts, aber die Einladung steht freilich immer noch; was ich eigentlich versuche, ist, die Angler darauf hinzuweisen, dass die Kunst des Werfens ein essentieller Bestandteil des Brandungsangelns ist und eine bessere Wurftechnik obendrein die Fangchancen drastisch erhöht - und sich nur an den Strand stellen, anstatt mit Technik nur mit 'Masse' irgendwo seewärts werfen und dann behaupten, man wäre ein erfahrener Werfer, der geschätzte 150 Meter wirft, ist nun einmal 'in die eigene Tasche lügen' - selbst ein erfolgreicher Brandungsangler wie Andreas kurz über Deinem Post brauchte Jahre, um weit zu werfen - und scheut sich nicht, das sogar auf der Wiese unter Beweis zu stellen, auch wenn er einen Anreiz dazu brauchte 

@ Camouflage et al: In der Tat, Hebel (oder Katapult oder 'Punch and pull') ist ein wichtiger Bestandteil des Wurfes; Weltmeister Danny sagte, wer es schafft, fast nur mit der linken (bei Linkshändern natürlich anders herum) Hand zu werfen, könnte automatisch weiter werfen, wenn der Rest stimmt, extrem weit. Dazu kommt noch der Körpereinsatz, es ust nun mal schwer zu leugnen, dass der Rückenmuskel größer und stärker ist als nur die Arme - John Holden, Neill Mackellow und ein paar andere haben dazu ein paar äußerst gute Videos im Netz, z.B. hier (nicht das Beste, aber spontan ganz oben gefunden). http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHqVu3A48_s&feature=related


----------



## heini mück (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*

Ich habe es einmal mitgemacht auf dem sportplatz.
war echt in ordnung hat viel spass gemacht.
ich war mit meinen würfen zufrieden und bin von daher 
nicht wieder zum werfen gekommen,da es doch erheblich mehr spass macht in der brandung zu stehen.


----------



## degl (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*

Und ich hab gestern, gegen den strammen Nord-Ost gerade mal max. 70m geschafft(incl. Montage) |rolleyes.

Mehr ging einfach nicht.........sonst zwischen 100 und 120m incl. Gerödel

gruß degl


----------



## Klaus S. (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*



Abumann schrieb:


> ...die Kunst des Werfens ein essentieller Bestandteil des Brandungsangelns...



Wollte dir was dazu schreiben (Multirolle und so...) aber ich lass es lieber :m 

Du weißt was ich meine... #h


----------



## FelixSch (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*

[OFF_TOPPIC]

Herzlichsten Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag an den Themenstarter!

Dirk, ich wünsche dir ganz, ganz viel Erfolg, Gesundheit und alles Beste für das kommende Lebensjahr!
Dann wünsche ich dir noch einen Haufen Geschenke, ein Eigenheim, einen Ferrari, einen Eimer voll Fische und eine richtig krumme Rute und am Ende nicht nur einen Krautaal und ganz speziell für dich richtig, richtig weite Würfe!
Und eine lange Rente natürlich auch noch! (Wer braucht schon eine langes Leben?)

Feier schön

Felix

[/OFF_TOPPIC]


----------



## Klaus S. (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*



FelixSch schrieb:


> ...und eine richtig krumme Rute



Ob das nun so ein tolles Geschenk ist? Seine Frau wird damit bestimmt nicht so glücklich sein |supergri

Glückwunsch auch von mir #h


----------



## FelixSch (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Ob das nun so ein tolles Geschenk ist? Seine Frau wird damit bestimmt nicht so glücklich sein



Du Schelm!!!


----------



## xbxmxnn (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Geld verdienen leicht gemacht?*

Hallihallo,

vielen Dank für die lieben Wünsche (ob das mit der krummen Rute lieb ist überlege ich noch  ); ich liege leider seit einer ganzen Woche mehr oder weniger flach, ich hab mir anscheinend ordentlich einen aufgesackt, aber das stecken wir weg.

Das mit den dicken Fischen ist auch schon eingeplant (und dann hoffentlich doch krumme Ruten), Ende Juli soll es nach Wales gehen, Rochen in der Brandung ärgern. #6

Und das mit den weiten Würfe versuche ich weiterhin; neben den normalen Veranstaltungen wollen wir im August mit ein paar Mann an einer größeren Veranstaltung in England teilnehmen, im Oktober kommt die WM in Südfrankreich, bis dahin muss ich noch etwas zulegen an Weite.

Bei den offenen griechischen Meisterschaften am vergangenen Wochenende hat Danny Moeskops übrigens im Duchschnitt in allen vier Gewichtsklassen (100-125-150-150 Gramm) 274 Meter geworfen! Wenn das nicht weltmeisterlich ist... #6


----------

